# Fotos auf der Festplatte verwalten



## besi (14. März 2005)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tool um eine Unmenge von Fotos auf der heimischen Festplatte zu verwalten?

Diese Features wären hübsch:
- Ordnen der Fotos in Galerien (Ordner)
- Zuschneiden der Fotos
- Rote Augen korrigieren
- Vergeben von Beschreibungen und Keywörter für Bilder
- Fotos optimieren (Enhace / für Helligkeit / Kontrast)
- ...


Wenn jemand ein Gutes Tool einfach drauflosposten. Thnx


----------



## Leola13 (14. März 2005)

Hai,

KLICK 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## megabit (16. März 2005)

Ich kann dir nur Picasa empfehlen.

das gab es vor Kurzem bei Google als kostenloses Tool zum Download.

Das kann alles was du beschrieben hast. ist zwar nur auf english aber super einfach.


----------



## Leola13 (16. März 2005)

Hai,

stimmt. Picasa hab ich vergessen.  :-(  Hab ich mir auch schon geholt und installiert, bin aber noch nicht zum Testen gekommen.

@megabit : Kannst du Erfahrungen posten ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## megabit (17. März 2005)

@ leola
Du hattest einen Link in deiner Liste zu Picasa. hatte ich nur zu spät gesehen.

Also hier meine Erfahrung.

Zuerst muss ich sagen, dass ich Picasa nur zum ansehen und nicht zum bearbeiten nutze, da ich das alles mit Photoshop machen. 

Was aber super an Picasa ist, ist dass man mit wenigen klicks viele Dinge ändern kann. Helligkeit/Kontrast, rote Augen, drehen und sehr vieles mehr. 

Das schöne ist, dass Picasa sich das merkt und nicht die Datei ändert. Das bedeutet du kannst auch, nachdem du das Programm geschlossen und erneut geöffnet hast, alle Änderungen wieder Rückgängig machen.

Zuerst sucht Picasa deinen Rechner durch und listet Explorerähnlich alle Ordner auf der linken Seite auf und alle Bilder auf der rechten Seite. Die Ordner werden Nach Datum sortiert. Ob die anders sortiert werden können habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Du kannst Picasa auch genau sagen, welche Ordner angezeigt werden sollen, damit du nicht die ganzen Bilder der Anwendungsprogramme angezeigt bekommst.

Du kannst Änderungen der Dateinamen für eine unbegrenzte Anzahl von Bildern vornehmen. Du makierst die und sagst den Namen und alle makierten Bilder bekommen den Namen und werden dann noch mit laufender Nummer versehen. Super easy.

Du kannst auch Suchbegriffe einfügen. Hast du z.B. Bilder von Freunden in verschiedenen Ordnern, weil die auf deinem Geburtstag und an Sylvester bei dir waren, kannst du Picasa nach diesen Suchbegriffen anzeigen lassen. Das heisst du gibst diesen Suchbegriff ein und Picasa zeigt dir alle Bilder mit dieser Bezeichnung an.

Der Rest ist Standard. Diashow, Änderung der Thumbnailgröße usw. Picasa zeigt alle Formate an und kann sogar Movies abspielen.

Viel mehr habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Wie gesagt es ist zwar in englisch aber man kommt sehr leicht damit zurecht und es ist KOSTENLOS.

Was besseres für diesen Zweck habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------

